# Asian women * NSFW*



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

LHJO! That's fucking hot. Love that shaved pussy!


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 3, 2011)

that is a great beave


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like min0 lee's sister


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 4, 2011)

asian chicks are my ABSOLUTE favorite. i have never have the opprotunity to be with one, but i lust terribly for them. sensual, sexy, exotic. . . . damn. yummy.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

Number one phucky phucky!


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 8, 2011)

minO lee knows exactly how to get my blood pumping.........


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 8, 2011)

Mino knows exactly how too...............


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 8, 2011)

This is boring ! lol


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 8, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> This is boring ! lol


 
i know, right??

there's no dicks or anything. . .

:-/


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

More Asian cans and hatchet wounds Min0! Some of us love them!


----------



## alink (Jan 9, 2011)

They look pretty nice


----------



## Lee Delroy (Jan 13, 2011)

Chinky eyed gooks - see one, you have seen them all.


----------



## Lee Delroy (Jan 13, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> asian chicks are my ABSOLUTE favorite. i have never have the opprotunity to be with one, but i lust terribly for them. sensual, sexy, exotic. . . . damn. yummy.




Just like most 50 year old White losers?


Don't be a sucker.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 13, 2011)

Lee Delroy said:


> Just like most 50 year old White losers?
> 
> 
> Don't be a sucker.


 
look motherfucker, i gonna like what i like and you don't need to fucking worry about it.  how about that?


----------



## Hammer925 (Jan 13, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



Nice wizard sleeve girl #2


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 13, 2011)

Just try being married to one for 10yrs.  It helps you get over the asian fetish.  I think I have a caucasian fetish now.  I've had enough asian snatch for this lifetime.


----------



## Lee Delroy (Jan 13, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Just try being married to one for 10yrs.  It helps you get over the asian fetish.  I think I have a caucasian fetish now.  I've had enough asian snatch for this lifetime.




If you can't get Caucasian snatch, go one step below and get Asian snatch.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

Lee Delroy said:


> If you can't get Caucasian snatch, go one step below and get Asian snatch.



Don't you know how to read? Or are you posting just to post? No wonder your reps suck.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 14, 2011)

Lee Delroy said:


> If you can't get Caucasian snatch, go one step below and get Asian snatch.


 
why don't you go ahead an insult black people and mexicans too and you'll about have it covered.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 14, 2011)

Dude's a troll.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 14, 2011)

Lee Delroy said:


> Just like most 50 year old White losers?
> 
> 
> Don't be a sucker.



Take out the Del and what do you have? yep its leeroy 

Just sayin


----------



## CG (Jan 14, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> why don't you go ahead an insult black people and mexicans too and you'll about have it covered.



Don't tempt him

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



I have quite a few Asian friends.  One that actually looks like the girl in this last pic.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I have quite a few Asian friends.  One that actually looks like the girl in this last pic.



Do you two ever go down on each other?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Do you two ever go down on each other?



*sigh* 

No, Vortrit.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> *sigh*
> 
> No, Vortrit.



You should! And while you're at it take pictures! And since you're taking picture, email them to me!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You should! And while you're at it take pictures! And since you're taking picture, email them to me!!!



I have this friend that went back into the hospital last night.  I stayed with her and I swear, the nurses thought we were lovers.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I have this friend that went back into the hospital last night.  I stayed with her and I swear, the nurses thought we were lovers.



That because all nurses are lesbians.

I hope I spread my reps around enough to neg this guy again. I want to see what happens when all the red marks disappear.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That because all nurses are lesbians.
> 
> I hope I spread my reps around enough to neg this guy again. I want to see what happens when all the red marks disappear.



Naw, it ain't just the nurses.  We get that everywhere we go.

Who is that guy, anyway? Just a dude that made an alternate username so he can talk shit?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Naw, it ain't just the nurses.  We get that everywhere we go.
> 
> Who is that guy, anyway? Just a dude that made an alternate username so he can talk shit?



Leroy or whatever on page one. Yeah, that's probably what the deal is. That's usually what happens. Some dipshit makes another account to talk shit. I just use mine - I guess I just don't care.


----------

